# Trouble hitting target - dankung



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

I recently started shooting with the slingshot and I have no difficulties hitting the target spot on with a regular forked slingshot with OTT flatbands. Now, I do have trouble hitting the target with a Chinese style slingshot with tubes. With the regular slingshot I shoot gangsterstyle and just aim the top fork on the target which results in a hit. Trying to do the same with the Chinese one, I miss the target all the time. What can be the reason? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_09_2017/post-31418-0-09840900-1504878980.jpg


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Are those the bands it come with ? Try another band set . Give yourself time to adjust to the different frame and tubes .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats a nice looking slingshot! Try another bandset like Treefork suggested.

With a new slingshot its usually a matter of adjusting your reference point or anchor point. If your shots are all over the place and inconsistent it could be several things. A new bandset is where I would begin and work your way through everything from pouch release, reference point, anchor point, grip consistency and drawing the looped tubes over the forks the exact same way each time. I can't tell what bands you are using but if they are quite strong then perhaps try a lighter setup while you figure this out.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - first if thats the original tube set - I'm not surprised. You'll be maxing them out - and they're harsh to start off with (and overpowered as loops). So you'll be shooting ALL over the place.

Get some 2040 tubes that are the correct length (at 480% stretch) and you should start seeing immediate improvements.

Also how are you holding the frames when you shoot?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Chinese tubes are just too short. I'm with everyone else on recommending another set.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

10 meter long tube has arrived and made some new sets... much much better. Hitting the target now repeately.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

The new tubes are much more elastic & I made them approx. 3 cm longer than the very stiff and short tube set that came with the slingshot. (that one was so stiff and just plain scary to pull) Now it shoots like a dream.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Finest Kind! Go forth and Conquer!


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Does anyone experience a sore thumb after shooting slingshots a lot? (I do) Repetitive strain&#8230; holding the ammo pouch.


----------

